# 46 Rats in Staffordshire (transport may be available)



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Due to an emergency rescue we currently have 46 rats that need to go to new homes as soon as possible. You can view them all here:
Rehoming rats
You can contact me (Nim) by email ([email protected]) or phone (07982247735) if you would like any further information, or to make reservations.

Please bare in mind that they will only go to new homes in same sex groups of two or more.
If you are interested, please be aware that I will ask you questions about how you will keep them.
These rats are not for breeding, and not for feeding to other animals.
All of these rats are used to each other, so apart from where I have specified, you can easily mix and match them with each other.

I am based in the West Midlands (Staffordshire). Transport may be able to be arranged to other areas, particularly the South East, and Sheffieldish area.

Here's a little info on the rats, but you can see pictures and further information on the webpage: Rehoming rats

_Please bare in mind that all ages are approximate, as I don't think the ages I was given were accurate._

The Adult Boys

- Gimlet and Gizmo. Black and agouti self. Approximately 8 weeks old. *Underweight*. I would like these two to go together.
- Azgar. Silver Fawn Hooded. 2 years old.
- Boromir. Champagne hooded. 1 year old.
- Pippin. Champagne hooded. 1 year old.
- Legolas. Black hooded. 1 year old.
- Loki. Himilayan dumbo rex. 2 years old (so I'm told; I think he's younger).
- Odin. Blue Roan. 1 year old.
- Thor. Champagne roan. 1 year old.
- Flump. PEW double rex. 7 months old.
- Celeborn. Silver fawn hooded. 1.5 - 2 years old. *Celeborn has respiratory issues*.

The Mini Boys

DOB: June 20th (I think)
Available from July 27th
2 x agouti hooded
3 x black hooded

The Adult Girls

- Munchkin. Faded Blue Roan. 2.5 years. *Munchkin needs a lump removed*.
- Twiglet. Blazed blackish hooded. Approximately 8 weeks old.
- Arabella. Blue Roan. Less than a year.
- Araminta. Blue Roan. Less than a year.
- Sienna. Burmese dumbo. 7 months.
- Galadriel. Burmese dumbo. 16 weeks.
- Alyssa. Himilayan dumbo. 16 weeks.
- Marley. Black hooded. 1 year.
- Champers. Champagne hooded. Less than a year.
- Pew. Pink eyed white. 6 months
- Cappa. Black hooded. 6 months.
- Mocha. Black hooded. Less than a year.
- Rose. Pink eyed white. 12 weeks.
- Truffles. Black hoooded. 1 year.
- Garnet. Himlayan dumbo. 16 weeks.
- Potter. Burmese dumbo. 16 weeks.
- Jewel. Black hooded. 1 year.
- Aurora. Pink eyed white. 1 year.
- Summer. Himalan. 1 year.
- River. Agouti self. 8 weeks.

I want these two to go together:
- Mom. Pink eyed white rex. 1 year. Available from August 1st
- Inara. Pink eye white. 1 year. Available from August 1st.

The Mini Girls
- Bob. Agouti hooded. 3 weeks old. Available from July 21st.
- Cuddles. Silver fawn hooded. 3 weeks old. Available from July 21st.

DOB: June 20th (I think)
Available from July 27th
6 x agouti and black hooded.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Ohh those rats are scrummy 

you have made me think of something here now, i have a Pink eyed white and im now wondering if he to is blind like one of yours, he just isnt growing at all and he weaves his head when he is trying to look at something, he was petrified but he is much better now he is with others but i wonder now if actually he cant see very well, how do you tell if a rat is blind?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Ohh those rats are scrummy
> 
> you have made me think of something here now, i have a Pink eyed white and im now wondering if he to is blind like one of yours, he just isnt growing at all and he weaves his head when he is trying to look at something, he was petrified but he is much better now he is with others but i wonder now if actually he cant see very well, how do you tell if a rat is blind?


Rats are dichromats and they see colours rather like a human with red-green colour blindness, but their colour saturation may be quite faint. Rat vision is quite blurry, around 20/600 for normally pigmented rats. Albino rats, however, are probably blind or severely visually impaired, with about 20/1200 vision 

So he probably cant see well, which is normal for pink eyed rats.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahh right , thanks, dont understand the numbers lol but i guessed he didnt seem quite right poor boy.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Ahh right , thanks, dont understand the numbers lol but i guessed he didnt seem quite right poor boy.


If he is weaving his head then he can see .. a bit. Albinos eyes are transparent, so essentially they have one huge pupil. They weave their head in order to try and make sense of what they're seeing. When you look at something a long way away or in the dark, weave your head from side to side and you should get a better idea of what you're looking at; that's what they're doing essentially.

Some rats don't bother to use their eyesight, and rely on smell instead. I've only had one rat go properly blind, and she couldn't cope with it at all


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, what a shame for him, poor boy. no wonder he is nervous he cant see whats going on, he gets confidence from the others though.
I knew he didnt have something wrong with his ears or something because when he is sat eating etc he dosnt move his head just when he seems to be trying to look at soemthing, hope he will bo ok.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Thanks, what a shame for him, poor boy. no wonder he is nervous he cant see whats going on, he gets confidence from the others though.
> I knew he didnt have something wrong with his ears or something because when he is sat eating etc he dosnt move his head just when he seems to be trying to look at soemthing, hope he will bo ok.


I'm sure he'll be fine  I've had a few rats do this; they're used to it, as it's all they know.

My delightful husband calls them 'The dud's when they do the head weave.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update*

I am so emotional at the moment. I can't beleive how wonderful everyone has been for me over the last few days. A lot of the rats have places to go now. However, we still have available:

- Arabella is blue roan girl. She's less than a year old. She's inquistive and friendly, though not keen on being picked up. Once in the hands though she is lovely, and is getting better every day; she now even accepts tummy kisses.

- Pew is a pink eyed white girl. She must only be about six months old. She is terrified of being handled, and squeals when picked up. Sometimes she panicks when being handled, but sometimes she settles down.

- Truffles is a black hooded girl. She is approximately a year old. She is inquistive and easy to handle, though nervous of being picked up to start with.

- River will be available from the middle of July. She is an agouti self. She is shy, but absolutely gorgeous.

- Inara is a pink eyed white. She's approximately a year old. She's friendly and easy to handle. She will be availble at the beginning August. I want her and Mom to go together.

- Mom is a pink eye white rex. She is approximately a year old. She's lovely and friendly. She will be available at the beginning of August. I want her to go together with Inara.

There is also a litter of babies; five boys, and six girls. A mixture of agouti and black hooded. They will be available towards the end of July.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re-Update*

All currently suitable adults have gone to new homes.

There are still three baby girls that will be available at the end of July. I am hoping these can go together.

One of the female rats unexpectedly gave birth this week. As such there will be more babies available in a few weeks; I have yet to establish how many of each gender they are and what their markings are (Watch This Space).

Once the babies are gone, I would like the two mothers to go together:
- pink eyed white standard female
- pink eyed white rex female

Thank you everyone


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

They are all lovely i so wish i could help out but we are at our quota at the moment good luck xx


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't worry, I understand 

Your well wishes are good enough at the moment. Please keep the new litter of babies in your thoughts, as I don't think Inara is being a very good mother.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope they find wonderful homes. I lost my rat a couple of month back at 3 and a half to breast cancer, broke my heart. xx


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Awww Celica, I'm sorry. Give it some time; you'll probably want some more in the future


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We have 5 babies needing homes ourselves otherwise i would as im not to far away.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Indie,

Whereaboust are you? It may be useful for future reference.

If you've not already posted a thread for the boys you have that need homes, do do so, coz people are amazingly helpful!

Nim


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I did post a while back. I live in Herefordshire.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Well you're not *that* far from me lol .. though it does take two hours for me to get to Hereford lol.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

my mate is in stoke on trent i visit her and it takes me 2 hours.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm 12 miles from hrfd and 45 mins from shrewsbury.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Would love to help but think i am just too far away am in Wiltshire


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure where Wiltshire is tbh :|

When it comes time for the babies to go though, we'll be able to transport them, within reason.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Wiltshire sw england live very near stonehenge (everyone seems to know where that is!) Have a Furet Tower cage with only 6 girls in atm plus a freddy set aside for new rats until intos complete. Idearly on the look out for a castrated male to join as the 2 boys i had both passed away  but always room for females in need.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmmm, well I don't have any castrated males (they're too weeney), but someone else might have.

I do have three little girls that'll be available at the end of this week (wow; my babies are growing up). 

I also have a litter that was born about four days ago, who will be ready in a few weeks, if you'd prefer baby boys.

Yesterday though I was asked to take in two boys. I was told that they are aggressive, and the owner is terrified of them. I was also told that they are six weeks old. I find the two bits of information hard to put together. They're not here yet, but will be in a few days time. If they sound like the sort of challenge you like then let me know. Don't worry if not; it's not everyone's cup of tea lol.

Food for thought huh


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Like i said i have the room for females and as much as i would love another (or couple) males they would need to be castrated to live with the girls. No problems taking 2,3, or 4 girls off your hands depending on distance. Rats have own room of the house with cage open all evening from time get in approx 6-6.30 till bed approx 10.00-10.30 make there dry food using a variety of cereals, pasta, dog kibble etc. and they get wet food every night - things like rice, cous-cous, pasta etc. with fruit/veg.


----------



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, if it's ok with you I'll put you down for the three unclaimed girlies from the older litter.

Would you message me privately please, firstly with your location so I can check the distance (and then twist my husbands arm to convince him that it isn't that far really), and also your email address so that I can email you an adoption questionnaire.

Thank you


----------

